

IndexedDB or WebSQL... why not both? - jorangreef
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2011AprJun/0032.html

======
jorangreef
There's considerable discussion going on over at Public Web Apps over
shortcomings in IndexedDB and the possibility of Mozilla exposing an embedding
of SQLite. SQLite is the world's most widely deployed database. It would be
hard not to call it a standard.

SQLite is a stellar implementation that provides working database primitives:
[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
webapps/2011AprJu...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
webapps/2011AprJun/0031.html)

But it's too early to tell if the same would be true of IndexedDB.

It would be great if more web developers would get involved in these
discussions. It would be healthier for the Web to have two competing APIs.

